# Where do you not tip?



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

The other tipping thread made me wonder: where do you tip and where do you NOT tip?

I think I'm a pretty decent tipper. We almost always tip at least 20 percent at restaurants. We tip bellmen, valets, hairdressers, barbers, even for take out because it's usually waitstaff taking time to bring it to the counter and check us out.

But I'm not getting the tipping at (ubiquitous in the northwest) coffee places like Starbucks.
What's the difference counter people there and in say, McDonalds? Not saying I don't throw my change into the tip cup at the window or counter but it kind of bugs me.

Where do you either not tip or not feel it's appropriate?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I don't tip at restaurants where I call in an order and then pick it up myself (e.g., pizza, chinese, etc.)

On occasion (like in the dead of winter), I will get the oil changed at a dealership that has a courtesy van that drives me to work and then picks me up again after work for free. I don't tip the driver. Maybe I should??? I don't know what the standard protocol is for this type of service.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Mail carrier, paper delivery person, UPS, FEDup, DHL no tip. They all earn a salary for doing their Job and I will admit the mail carrier is not what they used to0 be at one time. Today they leave packages hanging from the mail box with some jute twine. UPS person barley raps on the door before the packages are thrown on the porch and the dam Fed up driver backed into the corner of the honey house before I placed the big rock then another time the mail box post and bent it. 

 Al


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I tip people who serve me, earn a major part of their living from tips, and do a good job of serving me, whether its restaurant, barbershop, valet parking, bellmen, taxi driver (I seldom have need for those last 3). I did once tip a cable repairman $20 for really going way above and beyond his job duties. 
I don't tip people who make a decent living unless they were really great to me.

Garbage men get paid to pick up garbage, mail carriers get paid to deliver mail and both make a decent living and have no way of going above and beyond, so no tips there.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

I only tip table service. I really don't recall if I ever tipped in a strip joint or not. That was 40 years ago. I got slapped a lot, probably affected my memory some.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

krackin said:


> I got slapped a lot


That's a good sign you either didn't tip or didn't tip *enough*.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> The other tipping thread made me wonder: where do you tip and where do you NOT tip?
> 
> I think I'm a pretty decent tipper. We almost always tip at least 20 percent at restaurants. We tip bellmen, valets, hairdressers, barbers, even for take out because it's usually waitstaff taking time to bring it to the counter and check us out.
> 
> ...


I tip at sit down restaurants and the lady who cuts my hair. Other than that, I don't tip. I greased a few inspection station palms over the years, but they earned that, so it doesn't count as a tip


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I tip 15% rounded up to the nearest dollar at sit down restaurants and deli type sandwich shops where the food preparation is done to my order preference and punctual. Fast food joints that serve from a heat lamp tray I do not tip.

If eating in a higher class restaurant I will often tip closer to 25% for good service and also add extra if we loiter over drinks after our meal and also tip the kitchen and water glass and table bussing staff during our time at the table.

The last "5 star" meal we went to we had seven in our group and spent two and a half hours at the table with excellent service and food and the bill totaled almost $400 which I was covering.

Another of our group said he would take care of the tip and put $20 down on the table.

After the rest of our group left the table, I discretely picked up the $20 and slipped five $100 bills and a $50 into the check binder and handed it to the table captain complimenting him on his staff's service and instructing him to keep the change to tip the table and kitchen staff and extend our thanks to all of the folks who made our dinner experience pleasurable.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

when I was young I did cement work for about 50 hours per week. My roommate worked fri. and sat. night at a resturant and made about 3 times what I made. I've not been a big tipper since.


----------



## Wanda (Dec 19, 2002)

manfred said:


> when I was young I did cement work for about 50 hours per week. My roommate worked fri. and sat. night at a resturant and made about 3 times what I made. I've not been a big tipper since.



So how has your career as a waiter been? That has to be the poorest excuse I have heard for not tipping.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I think most of you realize that minimum wage is often lower for waiters and waitresses that are tipped. Something to remember!


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I don't tip my dentist, nor my urologist.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wanda said:


> So how has your career as a waiter been? That has to be the poorest excuse I have heard for not tipping.


 Since when do you need a excuse to do what's right ?
Tipping is unAmericain. 
Just one of the reasons this country is going down hill.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

I went from non tipper for coffee shops to tipper, they really don't get a living wage and around here there's little else for kids to do and apparently they can get $2-3 per hour tips so that is worthwhile. If you're wasting money on coffee what's another .50?

I don't tip take out.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

I do tip my mail carrier and the garbage man around Christmas since we moved to the country. A envelope with a gift card to the local stop and shop. Enough for a decent lunch or a few days of Coffee in the morning. These people drive the worst roads I have ever seen in the winter. Just a little thank you to let them know they are appreciated.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

fireweed farm said:


> I went from non tipper for coffee shops to tipper, they really don't get a living wage and around here there's little else for kids to do and apparently they can get $2-3 per hour tips so that is worthwhile. If you're wasting money on coffee what's another .50?
> 
> I don't tip take out.


Starbucks here in WA pays their employees $11 per hour. I don't feel badly for not tipping.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

i dont tip starbucks but i will tip for good coffee at local coffee places, especially when they remember your drink. -mrs gcpete.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I tip my mail guy, paper guy/gal(?), most all sit down restaurants, barber/hairdresser (depending what they call themselves)....
I tip bartenders in saloons...lunch 20%......kinda funny as they remember you by your tips.....
I may not have been in a saloon for a year....walk in...bartender sets up my "usual" then asks who ever is with me...."and what will you have?
"
The other thing I have found.....especially when looking for a good contractor "guy"....ask around ....if you tip word will get around.
If they do me right, I always include a tip...bug job...$100 bucks...dinner for you and your wife..(may have to up that.. these days)

This was especially true whole building "The Place" is SW Wisconsin.....very rural...
Most everyone in the "trades"...are related.

When I had my electrical service put in on the road....then to the house put in......
Asked the electric Co-op guy, who he knew that would to the hook up,... from the road to the breaker box...needed to be inspected.
His BIL came over and did it....his wife's father is the building inspector (and has a horse ranch)

Mentioned the tip to the neighbor (from Milwaukee) after it was done...and he kinda went off..."What?... these yokels don't know squat.....I don't think they are worth it.....for sure not a tip!"
So I asked back...."Hows your electrical project coming?
He says, "Well about 3/4 done and has been a year......"
Need I say more?

I think it is just good form......


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I tip table servers. If I'm confused, I ask point blank if they survive on tips. Most people are unnerved by the bluntness, though. Dunno why.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Heritagefarm said:


> I tip table servers. If I'm confused, I ask point blank if they survive on tips. Most people are unnerved by the bluntness, though. Dunno why.


Sorry Bud, That's lame.
Why would you do that....?
That's none of your business.....do they check your wallet when you order,... to make sure you can afford to pay you bill..


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Perhaps like me because he won't tip owners or the overpaid ?
It is only acceptable to tip your social and economic inferiors. 
Thus you do need to know their economic status


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

....Deleted......
I'm moving on....


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps like me because he won't tip owners or the overpaid ?
> It is only acceptable to tip your social and economic inferiors.
> Thus you do need to know their economic status


"social inferiors"? Who might that be?


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

mmoetc said:


> "social inferiors"? Who might that be?


 In this country not many since we don't have slaves and very few indentured servants.


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

AmericanStand said:


> Perhaps like me because he won't tip owners or the overpaid ?
> It is only acceptable to tip your social and economic inferiors.
> Thus you do need to know their economic status


Let me quote a Sex Pistols song, "You got a problem, the problem is you" Social and economic inferiors? Otherwise known as hardworking individuals. Like a previous poster I shall also move on.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

I don't tip! Plain and simple. Its a poor business model. I would gladly pay more for my meal and allow the business to pay their employees a fair wage the whole industry is a bit messed up. MY son who is headed to college wanted to get a job in that industry, I would not allow it get a job where you earn a wage plain and simple. yes some servers make great money but it is still not from their employer. I go order my food and pay my ticket if you agreed to work for $2 an hour don't look to me to make up the difference.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

miggyb said:


> Let me quote a Sex Pistols song, "You got a problem, the problem is you" Social and economic inferiors? Otherwise known as hardworking individuals. Like a previous poster I shall also move on.


 Have you ever felt the need to tip hardworking people that make more than you ?
It's not my falt you don't like the rules.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

AmericanStand said:


> Have you ever felt the need to tip hardworking people that make more than you ?
> It's not my falt you don't like the rules.


Best watch tipping those waitresses/waiters then I have a cousin and her husband who make in excess of 6 figures.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jhammett said:


> I don't tip! Plain and simple. Its a poor business model. I would gladly pay more for my meal and allow the business to pay their employees a fair wage the whole industry is a bit messed up. MY son who is headed to college wanted to get a job in that industry, I would not allow it get a job where you earn a wage plain and simple. yes some servers make great money but it is still not from their employer. I go order my food and pay my ticket if you agreed to work for $2 an hour don't look to me to make up the difference.


Whether you like it or not it's the custom in the US to tip wait staff. Hopefully you don't eat at restaurants much. Sounds like you do fast food, so that's good. Wait staff shouldn't suffer because you don't like the system.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> In this country not many since we don't have *slaves and very few indentured servants*.


Even if we did they wouldn't get tips.
Ever heard the phrase "stop digging"?


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Whether you like it or not it's the custom in the US to tip wait staff. Hopefully you don't eat at restaurants much. Sounds like you do fast food, so that's good. Wait staff shouldn't suffer because you don't like the system.


Actually done out quite regularly went to red lobster last night. It's not a custom it's a method big business uses to not spend money and make.more.profit. I pay what I am legally required to pay.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Are yo


Jhammett said:


> Actually done out quite regularly went to red lobster last night. It's not a custom it's a method big business uses to not spend money and make.more.profit. I pay what I am legally required to pay.



Quite honestly, it just sounds like you can't really afford to eat out.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> Are yo
> 
> 
> 
> Quite honestly, it just sounds like you can't really afford to eat out.


I get that you are trying to be snide because you disagree with me. My last post had typos because I was typing on a phone while my son drove us home from trap practice and was paying attention to him. However, I am not sure how you judge socio-economic status based on a typo in a forum post. If you can do that you are special. Having said that, my wife and I both being school teachers are just fine financially and eat out when we want to.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Jhammett said:


> I get that you are trying to be snide because you disagree with me. My last post had typos because I was typing on a phone while my son drove us home from trap practice and was paying attention to him. However, I am not sure how you judge socio-economic status based on a typo in a forum post. If you can do that you are special. Having said that, my wife and I both being school teachers are just fine financially and eat out when we want to.


It had nothing to do with typos or any way you phrased anything..nor am I trying to be snide. You live in a country where it's common knowledge that wait staff doesn't earn minimum wage and they make their main living from tips. And it's customary to tip at least 15 percent. If you eat at a restaurant and don't tip, you're taking time and table space from patrons who do pay their way (which you aren't doing if you don't tip appropriately)
You refuse to tip and I'm guessing from that information that you can't really afford to eat out so you willfully stiff the wait staff to save yourself a few bucks.
Either that or you're just not very nice.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm a hermit that cooks and eats alone most of the time so when I eat out I really appreciate that someone is cooking, waiting and cleaning up for me. I also don't get to play a big shot often so I enjoy leaving a good tip, but I don't like the attitude that I owe it to them.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

oneraddad said:


> I'm a hermit that cooks and eats alone most of the time so when I eat out I really appreciate that someone is cooking, waiting and cleaning up for me. I also don't get to play a big shot often so I enjoy leaving a good tip, but I don't like the attitude that I owe it to them.


That I guess is my point I don't appreciate that it's expected. The employer should pay his staff. Neither of them should look to me to so do it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Even if we did they wouldn't get tips.
> Ever heard the phrase "stop digging"?


 Yes it's a insult you are fond of. 
Tips originated between the wealthy and those types of people that's why it's appropriate between those types of people.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

LisaInN.Idaho said:


> You live in a country where it's common knowledge that wait staff doesn't earn minimum wage and they make their main living from tips. And it's customary to tip at least 15 percent. If you eat at a restaurant and don't tip, you're taking time and table space from patrons who do pay their way (which you aren't doing if you don't tip appropriately).


 You know it wasn't always that way ? The practice got started by people doing it and can be stopped by people refusing too. 
Funny thing I've asked a few owners if I needed to tip or if I should go elsewhere if I didn't. 
Not one has ever said go elsewhere. 
It's fundamentally against the spirit of this country where people negotiate pay ahead of time not beg after. 
I've also noticed that whether people tip or not has little to do with if they can afford it.


----------



## Jhammett (Apr 10, 2013)

Actually paying my way means paying for my meal which I always do no dine and dash here. The servers salary or wage should be paid by their employer, that is who isn't paying their way. Look I am a public school teacher I make crumbs compared to what I could make in the private sector. However these crumbs are what I agreed to work for and I don't look to my students or their parents to supplement that after they have already paid for their education (via taxes and school fees).


----------



## Fonzie (Nov 5, 2003)

I tip. Plain and simple. It does not matter to me whether I "agree" with the practice of tipping. The point is, in the U.S.A., tips are expected. There are many, many, aspects of societal norms that I disagree with. I still follow those norms anyway...

For us tippers, sometimes it's best to tip before the service is even rendered. This past Summer I had my driveway seal coated. Three guys showed up in the hot sun to seal my driveway. I gave them each $10 before they started and said thank you. They were thrilled. {The bill from the actual company was $100}.


----------

